# Wanted: yellow Skyway Tuff 2 mag



## Schweirdo (Apr 14, 2013)

Need the front mag for my Scrambler. It is a Yellow Skyway Tuff 2 mag.




Thanks in advance

Steve


----------



## Sin Mob BMXer (Apr 17, 2013)

I'll look around here to see of I can find you one


----------

